# I have a question



## melissajean (Jun 4, 2005)

I was reading thru a post and a few people said that reputable breeders and rescues wont let maltese go to a home with small children. I have a small child. so far he has been ok around critters. and I am trying to get him around the rats and cats more. but how can I get a maltese (or any small breed) from a good breeder or rescue if they dont alowe them to go to homes with small children?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Some of them are very peculiar. This is also a big controversy. Some people are ok with it and others are not. Personally I think all depends on the child and the parent. Rescue people don't want to take on the responsability to give out a dog to a family with small children because they don't know the history of the dog. They are afraid that in case the dog bites the child they will be sued. I can understand that. Breeders I can understand less.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You have to develop a relationship with the breeder and ask them to consider getting to know you and your family before deciding against it. Small children and tiny toy dogs are a huge risk. You have to be committed to keeping them separate or actively supervised at all times. It is a huge job when an error means a dead puppy instead of just a mess from one or both. I would recommend a slightly larger breed, such as a Bichon, Lowchen, or Havanese if you have small children.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I guess since breeders cannot always know each potential owner's situation it is easier to just have a general "rule" not to sell to famlies with young children. It is just too easy for an accident to happen....


----------

